# Crazy striped wahoo



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not really a report butI thought I'd share a couple of pics my wife took the other day. I've caught a ton of wahoo and have seen some cool stripe patterns on them but this one stood out. It didn't have much of that bright blue on it and was more black and white like a zebra.Anotherinteresting thing was that the stripes didn't disappearafter it died and I have a bunch of zebra-striped steaks in the fridge.I thought it was pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one of the coolest striped wahoo's that I've seen. Great catch!!!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting - wow!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That is way sexy. Very cool. thanks for posting.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Coolest one I've seen!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude thats freakin sweet :clap


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Havnt got even one this year,,Im jelious,thanks for the post.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Some pretty coloring on that wahoo for sure.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

that is pretty wild!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

crazy..


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice gaff shot!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's neat!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That is COOL!!!

Thanks...

Jim


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris that is one pretty fish. Is that the one you were telling me about that you caught on the "spreader bar" rig with the new gulp baits? Missed you last night, needed someone to teach the sharks a leason.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I caught it on the new spreader I made. Its got 63 2" gulp shrimp in new penny on it with a 3" Gulp shrimp in the back. I initially mad eit hoping for whale sharks as the 2" gulp shrimp matches krill pretty well.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful fish that's crazy it's stripes stayed even in the fridge!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That thing looks like a zebra. very cool


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful !!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...Cool colors....


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

> *tunapopper (9/7/2009)*Yeah I caught it on the new spreader I made. Its got 63 2" gulp shrimp in new penny on it with a 3" Gulp shrimp in the back. I initially mad eit hoping for whale sharks as the 2" gulp shrimp matches krill pretty well.




How in the world do you keep over 63 gulp shrimp from drying out?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *tunapopper (9/6/2009)*Not really a report butI thought I'd share a couple of pics my wife took the other day. I've caught a ton of wahoo and have seen some cool stripe patterns on them but this one stood out. It didn't have much of that bright blue on it and was more black and white like a zebra.Anotherinteresting thing was that the stripes didn't disappearafter it died and I have a bunch of zebra-striped steaks in the fridge.I thought it was pretty cool anyway.


So is it common for wahoo to have such widely varying stripes? Ive never had the pleasure of catching a wahoo

I mean if I saw a redfish with purple polks dots, I would be questioning what I caught.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Patrick- I was just being a smart ass to Cast-n-call. I wouldn't dare try to rig that many gulps.

C.L.- Its very common to catch wahoo with various stripes and bright colors but this one is definitely the coolest one I've caught. I'll post a couple more to give you an idea of whyI find this one so cool.


----------



## BonitaEaters (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome catch did you catch it on that yo-zuri trolling rig?????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo Zuri? It hit a blue/white express behind a bird.

That is probably the bird you see in the picture


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome pic's, that is one LIT up Wahoo.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty fish. Thanks for sharing the shot.


----------

